# Changing a single outlet to double



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I am confused (congratulations, you are first today to do that), By single outlet what do you mean, only one double outlet in the box, or really a one outlet to plug into.

A picture will show me. 

You might need to get a bigger box , cut the wall, install the box, add two receptacles, and be done.

Or more.


ED


----------



## aads (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks for replying

That's how it is at the moment, and I would like to change it to the double.


----------



## mm11 (Apr 30, 2013)

Your OTR microwave most likely requires a dedicated circuit, so adding lighting to that would be a code violation.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

That's simple, you just put the wires on their same colored screws on the new one, reinstall it COVER, and use.

There should be a silver screw and a brass screw on them, put whichever wire that is on each one back on the one of the same color for the new.

Of course the green is the ground.


THANKS FOR THE PICTURE. 

usually don't see those in households.



 ED


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Based on the fact that I see a 20 amp T slot I am going to guess that you are in Canada. You can't do it by code. The OTR microwave must be on a dedicated circuit. No other devices are allowed to share it. That is why you have a single receptacle.



> Question
> I have an existing range hood that consists of an exhaust fan and a lamp. I am replacing it with a new combination range hood and microwave oven. Do I need to install a dedicated circuit for this appliance?
> Answer
> If a receptacle is installed inside a cabinet to supply the new combination range hood and microwave, then it must be on a dedicated circuit that supplies no other outlets. If the existing supply to the range hood complies with this requirement, then it may be reused. If not, a new circuit must be installed.
> ...


----------



## aads (Jan 12, 2014)

I am in FL, USA


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Read your microwave instruction manual.
Many mfgs require a dedicated circuit for an OTR microwave.

The reason that a single receptacle was installed, was to insure that the circuit remained dedicated.


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

aads said:


> I am in FL, USA


Same code for USA as well.


----------



## FrodoOne (Mar 4, 2016)

Oso954 said:


> Read your microwave instruction manual.
> Many mfgs require a dedicated circuit for an OTR microwave.
> 
> The reason that a single receptacle was installed, was to insure that the circuit remained dedicated.


One may learn something every day.
I have just learned that OTR Microwave means "Over The Range" Microwave.

While I thought that my Microwave Oven was big (at 1000 W), I note that at least one such OTR Microwave is rated at 1700 W.
With a 120 V supply, this would necessitate 14.2 A via at least a 15 A circuit.
Hence, a dedicated circuit *is* required and, while 15 A may have been adequate, the requirement of having a 20 A circuit may be a good idea.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Ignoring the code, would adding some LED lights to that circuit really affect anything?


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

probably not. Depends on how many watts.


----------



## GASCo (Jan 23, 2017)

It's an LED, it won't change a thing load wise..

Codes are there to be followed, especially as a mean to easily check the contractors' work. It is much easier for an inspector to go by simple rules that are easy to identify instead of having the guy checking load calculations, that probably were not made (and won't be followed) anyway.

In your case it means that installing a double outlet is not up to code. But as long as you are connecting LED lights and not another microwave or a coffee maker to it, you're fine.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Start the microwave while the LEDs are turned on.

I'll bet you would see the start in the LEDs.
I'd install a new receptacle run off the kitchen lighting circuit.


----------

